

Frog Leap Test - dennisgorelik
http://funstufftosee.com/frogleaptest.html

======
motz143
has any one able to solve it

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's easy once you realize the middle state has to be alternating frogs.

~~~
motz143
yes at last solved it :)

